# New Lap Counter



## BDLM34 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Check out the new IRIDIUM lap counter from http://www.trackmateracing.com/
This is the same counter we use with our events.


----------



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

I've got one of these I'll sell if anyone is looking. It has all 14 transponders including some already wired for use with a Micro-T type vehicle.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

how much are you wanting for this


----------

